# Visual Basic Programming > Visual Basic 6.0 Programming >  vb6 activex.exe commandline Application

## Cal9

To be frank I just cannot get my head around "classes", wrappers" etc...
I need a very simple activeX component that a vb6 main exe can access.  The activeX.exe would be run from the command line
 e.g: "UPSstatus.exe /n" where n is the status number. There would only be one "instance" of the active component.  If the CLI was run again with a new value of "n" that would become the value the component will make available to the client exe
I don't want a form created or even visible.
All I want is that the activeX component "UPSstatus.exe" will make the status value "n" available to the client program running on the same computer.
Can anyone out there put me out of my misery?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## 2kaud

May I suggest you post this on this sites sister-site

https://www.vbforums.com/forumdispla...-6-and-Earlier

----------

